# Not sure what processor to get (Socket P)



## Shiryo (May 3, 2012)

Is there a way I can identify the best processor my mobo can run in my HP DV6t? 

Obbvious I need a Socket P CPU, I just don't know what the max processor I can run...

I was hoping there would be a program or site that has a database of upgrades and you run the software, it scans your hardware and points out a lis tof stuff you can purchase... Would be way nice.

Here's my current specs.

----- [Motherboard] ----------------------------------------

Property Value
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Model 3628
Version 18.51
Serial Number CNF9480NCR

North Bridge Intel PM45 Revision 07
South Bridge Intel 82801IM (ICH9-M) Revision 07

CPU Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7550 @ 2.26GHz
Cpu Socket Socket P (478)

System Slots 6 PCI

Memory Summary 
Maximum Capacity 8192 MBytes
Memory Slots 2

----- [CPU Info] ----------------------------------------------------------------

Property Value
VIPSTYLED (Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC) 
Summary 
Number of Logical Processors 2
Number of Physical Processors 1
CPU #1 Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P7550
CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7550 @ 2.26GHz
CPU Code Name Penryn
Vendor GenuineIntel
Number of Bits 64
Instruction Set MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, ET64, XD, EST
Platform Name Socket P (478)
Revision R0
Technology 45 nm
Original Clock 2266 MHz
Original System Clock 266 MHz
Original Multiplier 8.6
CPU Clock 2266 MHz
System Clock 266.0 MHz
FSB 1064.0 MHz
Number of Cores 2
Core #1  
Speed 2261.0 MHz
Multiplier 8.5
Core #2 
Speed 2261.0 MHz
Multiplier 8.5
Virtual Technology Supported No
Hyper Threading Supported No
Cache 
L1 Data Cache 2 x 32 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache 2 x 32 KBytes
L2 Cache 3072 KBytes

----- [Memory] ----------------------------------------------------------------

Property Value
VIPSTYLED (Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC) 
Memory Summary 
Maximum Capacity 8192 MBytes
Memory Slots 2
Error Correction None
DRAM Frequency 532.0 MHz
Memory Timings 7-7-7-20 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Device Locator Slot 1
Manufacturer G.Skill
Part Number F3-10666CL9-4GBSQ
Capacity 4096 MBytes
Memory Type DDR3 (PC3-10700)
Speed 667 MHz (DDR3 1333)
Supported Frequencies 381.0 MHz, 457.1 MHz, 533.3 MHz, 609.5 MHz, 685.7 MHz
Memory Timings 5-5-5-14-19 at 381.0 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 6-6-6-17-23 at 457.1 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 7-7-7-20-27 at 533.3 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 8-8-8-22-30 at 609.5 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 9-9-9-25-34 at 685.7 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
EPP SPD Support No
XMP SPD Support No
Device Locator Slot 2
Manufacturer G.Skill
Part Number F3-10666CL9-4GBSQ
Capacity 4096 MBytes
Memory Type DDR3 (PC3-10700)
Speed 667 MHz (DDR3 1333)
Supported Frequencies 381.0 MHz, 457.1 MHz, 533.3 MHz, 609.5 MHz, 685.7 MHz
Memory Timings 5-5-5-14-19 at 381.0 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 6-6-6-17-23 at 457.1 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 7-7-7-20-27 at 533.3 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 8-8-8-22-30 at 609.5 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 9-9-9-25-34 at 685.7 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
EPP SPD Support No
XMP SPD Support No


----- [Video] ----------------------------------------------------------------

Property Value
VIPSTYLED (Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC) 
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series
Video Processor ATI display adapter (0x9553)
Adapter DAC Type Internal DAC(400MHz)
PCI ID 0x1002 / 0x9553 (ATI Technologies Inc / M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series])
PCI sub ID 0x103C / 0x3628 (Hewlett-Packard Company)
Memory 512 MBytes
Dedicated Video Memory 501 MB (525340672)
Dedicated System Memory 0 MB (0)
Shared System Memory 3823 MB (-285638656)
BIOS Date 03/31/11
PnP Device Id PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9553&SUBSYS_3628103C&REV_00\4&58D67EE&0&0008
Video Mode Description 1366 x 768 x 4294967296 colors
Driver Version 8.950.0.0
Driver Date 2012-02-14 00:00:00
DirectX DirectX 9.0
Driver Name aticfx32.dll
Driver Description ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series
Memory 512 MBytes
Dedicated Video Memory 501 MB (525340672)
Dedicated System Memory 0 MB (0)
Shared System Memory 3823 MB (-285638656)
DirectX DirectX 9.0
Driver Name aticfx32.dll
Driver Description ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series
Monitor NEC MultiSync 90GX2
Model 90GX2
Monitor ID NEC6692
Manufacturer NEC
Manufacturing Date 2006, Week 43
PnP Device Id DISPLAY\NEC6692\5&17A8F10C&0&UID257
Input Digital
Serial Number 6X200054GA
Display Size 19" (38 cm x 30 cm)
Horizontal Frequency 31-81 kHz
Vertical Frequency 56-75 Hz
Current Resolution 1366 x 768 @ 60Hz
Supported Resolution 1280 x 1024 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 5:4
Supported Resolution 1152 x 864 @ 75Hz - Aspect Ratio 4:3
Supported Resolution 1280 x 960 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 4:3
Supported Resolution 1280 x 1024 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 5:4
EDID Version 1 revision 3
Max dot clock (video bandwidth) 140 MHz
DPMS Mode Support Active Off, Suspend, Standby
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor
Model 156AT05-H01
Monitor ID SEC3651
Manufacturing Date 2008
PnP Device Id DISPLAY\SEC3651\5&17A8F10C&0&UID256
Input Digital
Display Size 15.3" (34 cm x 19 cm)
Brightness 90%
Supported Resolution 1366 x 768 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 16:9
EDID Version 1 revision 3


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them so knowing what CPU's will/will not be compatible can be hard to determine. The manufacturer is the best place to obtain the correct info.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I believe your socket is "PGA478". As above the only way to be 100% sure if to phone HP and ask.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes it is a 478 Socket Mobo.


----------



## Shiryo (May 3, 2012)

Soo... Any idea on the fastest processor I can efficiently run?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

HP offer the 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M Processor (2.5 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.1 GHz) as the top end processor.

HP Home & Home Office Store - We're sorry!

edit: strange they don't show YOUR cpu on the options list


----------



## Shiryo (May 3, 2012)

... Those aren't even Socket P processors. As for not listing my CPU, it's probably because it's from December 2008.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

As stated above, You should contact HP to find out what CPU's are supported as OEM motherboard tend to be locked. Everthough its compattible there BIOS blocks support.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Odd that they'd name a different comp the same series number.

Makes it hard to track down the specs and cpu recommendations at HP.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A1tecice said:


> As stated above, You should contact HP to find out what CPU's are supported as OEM motherboard tend to be locked. Everthough its compattible there BIOS blocks support.


DITTO !


----------



## Shiryo (May 3, 2012)

*Is this a reasonable upgrade?*

After a couple recommendations to call my manufacturer, I verified that I can upgrade to either:

- Intel Core2 Duo T9900 3.06 GHz with 6-MB L2 cache and 1066-MHz FSB (~$350)
or
- Intel Core2 Duo T9800 2.93 GHz with 6-MB L2 cache and 1066-MHz FSB (~$225)

I currently have a:

- Intel Core Duo P8400 2.26 GHz with 3-MB L2 cache and 1066-MHz FSB

What i'm wondering is, is it worth the upgrade or will I not notice very much difference in performance? The reason why I want to upgrade is because when I launch my task manager, I RARELY ever see CPU usage drop below 70%. 

Would a doubled cache really help at all and is the less than 1Ghz processing power really going to make much of a difference?

I'm also noticing since mine is a P series CPU, if I can even run the T series, they are in-fact Socket P type CPUs though. If not, I also have these options but are not much more than currently have...

- Intel Core Duo P8800 2.66 GHz with 3-MB L2 cache and 1066-MHz FSB 

- Intel Core Duo P8700 2.53 GHz with 3-MB L2 cache and 1066-MHz FSB

I did also see this thread just now... Making me want to bite the bullet and upgrade. However, this is a 2 year old post and it seems prices haven't much changed. It's making me think twice to just purchase a new laptop and hand this one over to the girlfriend.

Worth upgrading from a P8400 to T9800?

There is also this:

Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 vs P8600 vs T9400 Notebook Processors comparision | Dexternights..

I just need opinions that are more of this age and generation in technology I guess.


----------



## Shiryo (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, just got off the phone with HP, looks like I have a couple options. Made a new thread here if you'd like to help and chime in?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/is-this-a-reasonable-upgrade-643810.html#post3721880


----------

